# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Φλώρος με καρδερίνα

## dimitrioy

ο αρσενικος φλωρος ζευγαρωνει με θυλικη καρδερινα? μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος, αλλα με σιγουρια.

----------


## mitsman

Ζευγαρώνει! Αλλα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

το αντίθετο θα ήταν καπως πιο εφικτό.

----------


## mitsman

> το αντίθετο θα ήταν καπως πιο εφικτό.


Ισχύει!

----------


## dimitrioy

ο αρσενικος σπινος με τι ζευγαρωνει?

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> ο αρσενικος σπινος με τι ζευγαρωνει?


Με κανενα!
Συνηθως σκοτωνει οποιουδηποτε ειδους θηλυκο και να βαλεις....
Θελει πολυ ιδιαιτερη μεταχειρηση και τεραστιο κλουβι-κλουβα!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γιάννη κάποιος κοινός μας γνωστός ίσως τα καταφέρει φέτος στο συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρωμα.

----------


## vag21

εχει ανακαλυψει κανεις καποιο βιντεακι με αυτο το υβριδιο(καρδεριναχφλωρος) ? οσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι.

----------


## jk21

> Γιάννη κάποιος κοινός μας γνωστός ίσως τα καταφέρει φέτος στο συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρωμα.



με την πρωτη ή μετα απο μερικες αιματοθυσιες;

----------


## vag21

το βιντεακι μου το εστειλε ο φιλος τασος.

----------


## NickKo

Δημητρη ( Mitsman ) .. θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω εκ μερους του Δημητρη ( jk21 ) αν το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρωμα θελικη καποια ειδικη διαχειριση διαφορετικη απο οταν ζευγαρωνεις καρδερινες ..

 Θα σου πω ολο το στορι να ξερεις περιπου τι εχει γινει ..

Εδω και λιγο καιρο εψαχνα να βρω για τη καρδερινα μου μια καρδερινα αρσενικη και το φλωρο μου με εναν φλωρο θυληκο για να μην ειναι μονα τους .... ματαια ομως δεν βρηκα .. τα δυο τους τα εχω σε ζευγαρωστρα ( 60αρα πρεπει να ειναι , για να πετανε και να μην ειναι μονα τους τα λυπομουν ) εδω και 1 χρονο περιπου ..... μεχρι που αρχισαν να τσακωνονται πριν λιγο καιρο και αναγκαστικα τα χωρισα .. δεδομενου οτι δεν ειχα αλλο κλουβι τα αφησα εκει με το χωρισμα .. σημερα καθως πηγαινα στο δωματιο να τα ταισω το πρωι ειδα το φλωρο να ταιζει τη καρδερινα και εκεινη καθοταν ενω τις αλλες φορες εκανε σαν να " εκραζε " με ανοιχτα τα φτερα προς το μερος του ( ηταν οταν τα χωρισα ) .. απο καθαρα περιεργια , αφου τα αφησα λιγο και ειδα να συνεχιζεται αυτο τους εβαλα βαμβακι ( οπως εκανα στ καναρινια π φιλοξενουνταν καποτε στη ζευγαρωστρα ) και με ξαφνιασε το οτι το πηραν κατευθειαν και οι δυο και πηγαιναν πανω κατω με τη καρδερινα να το πηγαινει εν τελη στην αυγοθηκη ολο .... ειπα να δωσω συνεχεια στη περιεργια μου και εβγαλα το χωρισμα να δω αντιδρασεις .. περιεργως δεν ειδα τσακωμους με τη μια αλλα ταισματα και στη συνεχεια μετα απο καμποση ωρα τον φλωρο να την κυνηγαει με μανια ( φαση ατιλας κατακτητης .. ) ωσπου του εδωσε μια γερη τσιμπια η καρδερινα και ησυχασε .. στη συνεχεια ολο το απογευμα ταιζονταν και εν τελη τωρα κοιμουντε διπλα διπλα .. 

Απο εκει που ολα ωραια και καλα και το χα παρει αποφαση δε θ βρω να τα ζευγαρωσω και προετοιμαζομουν ψυχολογικα για του χρονου ξαφνικα αυτο ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

κατι μου λεει , οτι οσο και να μην τρελενομαι για υβριδισμους που δημιουργουν αγονους απογονους , μαλλον θα εχουμε εναν πολυ ενδιαφερον συντομα ..... ειδικα αν η θηλυκια καταφερει να σπασει τον << τσαμπουκα >> των φλωρων

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξέρω γιατι σε παρεπεμψε σε εμένα ο Δημήτρης!!! Ισως επειδή αυτο το ζευγαρωμα  ειναι "παλαβό" και με μια παλαβή αντιληψη σαν την δικη μου βρεις άκρη?!?!
 ::  ::  :: 

Εγω οταν το είχα κάνει ειχα βάλει αρσενική καρδερίνα και θηλυκό φλώρο, ειναι αρκετά πιο εύκολα να κάτσει η φλώρα στην φωλιά!
Πας για κάτι το αφύσικο οπότε εξ αρχής μην τρεφεις πολλες ελπίδες, οτιδήποτε άλλο όμως, με χαρά θα το δεχτούμε!
Πάντα όταν κάνουμε την προσπάθεια ζευγαρώματος το κλειδί της επιτυχίας για εμένα προσωπικά ειναι η ένωση να γίνει οταν και τα 2 πουλιά είναι απολύτως έτοιμα για ζευγάρωμα! Ενα παραπανω οταν θελουμε να βγαλουμε υβρίδια
Διατροφικά, οτι θα έκανες και στις καρδερίνες!

Παρατήρηση και τον σταυρο σου πρωι μεσημέρι βράδυ.... χααχχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## NickKo

Δε ξερω αν θα γινει κατι εν τελη , εγω δεν το προσπαθουσα καν εψαχνα να βρω ταιρια για εκεινα , και απλα σε καποια φαση ρα ειδα να ταιζονται και ιδιως τη καρδερινα να μγν το διωχνει και λεω τι εγινε τωρα .... 

ειναι αψυχολογητα αυτες τις μερες .. 1 ταιζονται 1 σφαζονται .. μια τον ψαχνει μια τον διωχνει .. και αυτος τα ιδια , μια τη κυνηγαει εκεινος δε ξερω τι θελει να της κανει  , μια τον κυνηγαει εκεινη να τη ταισει μεχρι να της δωσει .... τα χωρισα γιατι δεν το ρισκαρω να τα φηνω μαζι οταν δεν ειμαι σπιτι .. και προσπαθουν να μπουν το ενα στο μερος του αλλου οταν ειμαι .... εβαλα βαμβακι το κοβε βολτες και το βαλε στην αυγοθηκη .. εβαλα φωλια και βγαζει τη ψαθα της με μανια .. ισως να μην της αρεσει να θελει να τη φτιαξει αλλου δε ξερω την εβαλα αλλου ουτε που πηγε ..... μερικες φορες οταν ειναι στο κυνηγητο δεν μου δινουν καν σημασια και το χερι που βαζω μεσα .. ενω αν βαλω ζωχους το καθενα το θελει το μερος ολο δικο του .. ιδεα δεν εχω τι θα γινει οτι θελουν ας κανουν .. εγω απλα θα προσπαθω να τα βοηθω σε οτι θελουν διατροφικα  .. σημερα πχ θελαν να κανουν μπανιο κ ο φλωρος εκανε καταληψη στη μπανιερα .. επρεπε να τα χωρισω να τα βαλω μια στον εναν μια στον αλλον .. αστα ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

Όλα οσα λες περιγράφουν το ιδανικό ζευγάρι και την "σιγουρη"  επιτυχία!
Καλό θα ηταν να μην τα χωρίζεις συνέχεια!!!! δεν ειναι ότι καλύτερο  για τις σχέσεις τους!!!! Βαλε φωλιά δωσε νήμα καργα και αστα μαζι! και βήμα βήμα θα τα βλέπουμε και θα τα λέμε!

----------


## jk21

> Ζευγαρώνει! Αλλα ειναι πραγματικα δυσκολο!


οταν συζητουσαμε με το Νικο για αυτο που παρατηρησε , εκανα μια σχετικη αναζητηση , γιατι θυμομουν οτι καποτε ειχε ακουστει ενα τετοιο θεμα και βρηκα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα . Λεω για να το λες με σιγουρια οτι γινετε , θα εχεις καποιον γνωστο στο νησι ή αλλου που το εχει κανει .Οποτε ειπα τον Νικο να ζητησει τη γνωμη σου   :winky:  ... ε και λιγο το θεμα του παλαβου ζευγαρωματος τωρα που το λες χαχαχα 


Γνωμη και δικη μου  (χωρις εμπειρια ) ειναι να τα αφησεις μαζι και να τα χωρισεις μονο αν ο φλωρος γινει επιθετικος μονο εναντιον του κεφαλιου της καρδερινας . Το συζητουσαμε αν θυμασαι οτι οι φλωροι ειναι κυριαρχικοι στο χωρο τους και θελει λιγο προσοχη η συμπεριφορα τους , οταν το αλλο πουλι δειχνει να διεκδικει και κεινο τον χωρο .Ομως αυτα που περιγραφεις  μοιαζουν τα γνωστα ψιλοτσακωματα των ιθαγενων , πριν να ερθουν οι φωλιες και τα αυγα

----------


## adreas

Ο  φλώρος   είναι  ήσυχος    δεν  μαλώνει   μέχρι  να  πυρώσει   μετά  άστα………   καλό  είναι  να  την  κυνηγάει   μέχρι  ένα  σημείο   μετά  μπορεί   να  τη  σκοτώσει.   Όσο  είσαι  εκεί  και βλέπεις   καλά  είναι      αλλά   όλη  την  ημέρα   είναι  δύσκολο.   Θα   τα  άφηνα  μαζί   μόνο  όταν  άρχιζε  να κάνει   φωλιά    μόλις   κάτσει   να  τη  βλέπει  τέλος   δεν  την  ξαναπειράζει.

----------


## NickKo

Της εχω βαλει φωλια και μπολικο νημα .. δεν τα ξαναενωσα .. τα εχω χωριστα και θα παραμεινουν ετσι μεχρι να γυρισω απο Δευτερα , και που θα μπορω να τα παρακολουθω απο κοντα ..
Εχω ατομο να τους βαζει τροφη και νερο αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα του πω να βαζει και αυγοτροφη γιατι θα ερχετε μερα παρα μερα μην αλλοιωθει φοβαμαι ..

Ανδρεα αυτο σκεφτομουν και εγω να κανω , οσο και αν τους συμπαθω τους φοβαμαι πολυ τους φλωρους τσιμπαν και δυνατα οι ατιμοι οταν θελουν , εχω ασχημες εμπειριες με ενα φλωρο που ηθελα να ζευγαρωσω με καναρες ( και απειρος και επιμονος ημουν ) ..

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις πληροφοριες , θα ενημερωνω για τα νεα τους ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Παιδια πεταξε μεσα στη φωλια νημα ....  κατι τριχες κατι κλωστες και λγ βαμβακι .. απλα τα πεταξε απο πανω μεσα .. δεν εχει μπει ομως καθολου .. την περιεργαζεται εξωτερικα πιο πολυ , βσκ τη σακαταευει γυρω γυρω .... σαν να παιζει πιο πολυ μαζι της ..
Και στη φωτο κατω ειναι και παιζει με το νημα ..

Τα φυτα αυτα να συνεχισω να τα δινω ? .. τα ιδια δεν ειναι με αυτα που δινετε και εσεις ?

----------


## jk21

Αγριοζωχος και κιρσιο  (μαλλον για το κιρσιο ) .τον αγριοζωχο ισως δεις να παιρνουν τον << κλεφτη του >> και για υλικο φωλιας 

δινεις ανετα

----------


## NickKo

Εχω βγαλει τη φωλια γιατι δεν της εδιναν σημασια εδω και 5-6μερες .. θ τη ξαναβαλω μια απο αυτες τις μερες για να δω ..

Το ζητημα πλεον ειναι να τον αφησει να την πλησιασει .. τοτε αν θελει εκεινη φαγητο θα το ζητησει αν οχι θα τον κυνηγησει παντου .. αν θελει εκεινη ταισμα και εκεινος εχει αλλες προθεσεις παλι θα τον κυνηγησει .. γενικα τον κανει λιγο πολυ οτι θελει στα προσωπικα τους ..

απο εκει που τα αρσενικα φλωρια ειναι κτητικα και κυνηγαν τις θυληκες του τυπου "αττιλας ο κατακτητης" .. δες εδω πως μου τον καταντησε .. ουτε στη πατηθρα δεν τον αφηνει αν δε θελει εκεινη .. εκεινος παλι δεν την αφηνει στο μπανιο οταν βαζω .. γενικα τα χουν ψιλομοιρασει τα πραματα .. τους τα χω ολα διπλά .. του ενος στη μια ακρη του αλλου στην αλλη .. 

Ελπιζω να κανουν τπτ συντομα γιατι ο καιρος εδω κατω ζεσταινει σιγα σιγα και αργοτερα δε το ρισκαρω .. και ενα βιντεο να τη ταιζει ενω στεκομαι ακρξβως διπλα τους ( καθομαι και καμια φορα ακριβως διπλα τους εκει και ουτε που μου δινουν σημασια ) ..




Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Βγάλε   φωτογραφία  να  δούμε  πως   έχεις  τη  φωλιά,  ένα  κλικ  είσαι,    αν  έρθει  η  ώρα  της    θα  το  κάνει  ας  είναι  και  κάτω.  Έχεις  βάλει  κάλυψη;

----------


## NickKo

Φαινεται στο ποστ #19 η φωλια , εκει την ειχα απλα την ειχα φτιαξει κιωλας οπως μου ειπες μεσα με νημα και το απλωσα με τ χερια μου σαν κανονικη φωλια .. εχει και καλυψη .. το μονο που εκανε που και που ηταν να προσπαθει να τη ξυλωσει απο κατω της .. απο πανω ουτε που πηγαινε .. 

σημερα και χθες για 1η φορα κοιμηθηκαν στο ιδιο κλαδι .. βεβαια ο ενας στην μια ακρη ο αλλος στην αλλη αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Να  μην  είναι  πολύ   ψηλέ  η  φωλιά  λίγο  ποιο  πάνω  από  τη   μέση  του  κλουβιού   όταν  τα  βατέματα   γίνονται    μέσα   στη  φωλιά  να  έχει  τη   δυνατότητα   να  το  κάνει   άλλαξε   τη  θέση  στα  δεξιά  και  η  κάλυψη  έξω  από το κλουβί να  δούμε  πως  θα  αντιδράσει.
Και  συνέχισε  όπως  μέχρι  τώρα   αν  είναι  να  σου  κάνει  κάτι  μέχρι  10-11   του  μήνα θα έχεις  αυγό.

----------


## NickKo

Λοιπον σημερα εβαλα τη φωλια , στην ιδια θεση αλλα την καλυψη εκτος κλουβιου .... περασαν 10 δευτερολεπτα και πηγε πηρε βαμβακι απο μεσα τα εβγαλε ολα τα πεταξε κατω και τα ξαναβαλε οπως ηθελε .. καθεται πεταει καποια κατω ξανακαθεται βολευεται ξαναπεταει κατω αυτη η δουλεια .... 

το μονο θεμα τωρα ειναι οτι ανακατευεται πολυ ο φλωρος εκει και σκαλιζει απο κατω απο τη φωλια ενω εκεινη ειναι απο πανω της και την σουλουπωνει και αυτο την ενοχλει σε σημειο να φευγει και να τσακωνονται για τη φωλια ... ωστοσο μακρυα απο τη φωλια στην αλλη ακρη πανε και ταιζονται .. 

Λετε να τα χωρισω ωσπου να τα βρει εκεινη με τη φωλια μηπως καταλαβει και αυτος οτι ο χωρος εκει ειναι δικος της , και μετα απο 2 μερες να τα ξαναενωσω ? ( εννοω με το διαφανες χωρισμα με τα καγκελα αναμεσα οπου ταιζονται και παλι )

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

να  τα αφήσεις  ως  έχουν  μόνο σε πρόβλημα  ο  φλώρος   θα  μπει  όταν  πλακώσει  θα  γίνει  αρνί   θεωρητικά   γιατί ποιος  ξέρει……………  μόνο  ο  Κύριος   εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.
Πάντως  καλού  κακού    να  έχεις   και μια  παραμάνα  εύκαιρη  η  κάποιο  φίλο που να έχει

----------


## NickKo

Λοιπόν παιδιά εδώ δε ξέρω τι ακριβως έχουν στο μυαλο τους αυτα τα πουλια .. 

εκει που τσακωνοντε εκει ταιζοντε εκει κυνηγιουντε .. είναι ολο ανησυχα περα δωθε .. και οπου και αν εχω βαλει τη φωλια δεν τους αρέσει ή ετσι νομιζω ..

επίσης όλο βατευοντε εδω και μια βδομαδα αλλα δεν πανε στη φωλια .. μονο για να την αδειασουν αν εχω βαλει τπτ μεσα ..

μετα κυκλοφορουν σε ολο το κλουβι με ενα βαμβακι στο στομα γεμίζουν το τοπο νημα και μετα το καθενα στη γωνια του για κελαιδημα .... 

μετά παλι τα ιδια κυνηγι ταισματα .. μεχρι και εκεινη τον ταιζει καμια φορα .. ή αφηνει τροφη στο κλαδακι αυτος και παει κ παιρνει εκεινη .. ή την κοροιδευει και την τρωει παλι μονος του .. ακολουθει ενας τσακωμος οπου ο αλλος το παιζει παντα  τσαμπουκας αλλα στο τελος ειναι ο χαμενος .. ριχνουν αλλη μια γυρα με βατεματα και ξανα με ενα βαμβακι να κοβουν βολτες και να με κοιταν περιμενοντας να τους βαλω κανα χορταρικο .. επισης εχουν ριμαξει το σουπιοκοκκαλο και τους εβαλα και δευτερο ..

Υπαρχει περιπτωση με τοσα βατεματα να μην υπαρξει αυγο ?

HelloWorld

----------

